# 2006 28Rsds For Sale...moving To Germany



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

28' Outback 28 RSDS that has Quad Bunks for the kids, 2 slide outs, a full kitchen, tub/shower in the bathroom w/ sink and vanity mirror, dinette, big fridge/freezer, 3 burner stove & oven, microwave, stereo with speakers throughout, outdoor kitchen & sink, awning, dual propane tanks, pass-through storage, tons of storage inside, couch, queen bed, sleeps 9 comfortably, dual electric/gas water heater, big pantry, cable, white interior w/ non-scratch surface, weight distribution hitch w/ sway control. This has been a fantastic camper for us. The quad bunks allows our two kids to each bring a friend camping or just have play space. Original NON-SMOKING owner. Purchased while I was in Iraq in 2006. Moving to Germany with the Army and can't take it with me. Camper is currently located in Norfolk, Virginia.

Includes the remaining 3 years of the Platinum Warranty.

Asking $18,900 for this great camper...contact me at [email protected] if you are interested or need more info.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Good luck with the sale.


----------

